# Table of Guppy Color Genetics



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Table of Guppy Color Genetics



















Hello friends creators. This is the latest Table of Genetics Color guppy fish made in Russia.

Explanations on the table:

Dominant alleles:

M - the presence of melanin (black pigment)
G - the presence of guanine (blue pigment)
And - the presence of astaksantin (red pigment)
X - the presence of lutein (yellow pigment)

Recessive alleles:

m - the lack or reduced amount of melanin (black pigment)
g - the lack or reduction of the amount of guanine (blue pigment)
and - the lack or reduction of the amount astaksantin (red pigment)
x - the lack or reduction of the amount of lutein (yellow pepper)

4 pigments and two basic rules:

1. Recessive alleles of each gene reduce the amount of color pigment granules, which are coded by the formation of such genes and the phenotype is almost no color.


2. The more recessive alleles of genes in the genotype of color, the lower the amount of pigment cells.


4 genes = 4 basic colors (black, red, yellow and blue / white)

Classical Mendelian inheritance for each gene - dominant (M, G, E, X) and recessive (m, g, e, x) and interaction between these genes.

For example, if we have 5-7 pairs of crosses between genotypes "MM GG e xx" and "EE gg mm XX" F2 receive all the 16 color variations of the genotype.










Marcelo Mello Ramos

Fórum Amor de Peixe - Fórum de Aquarismo, forum de aquariofilia, Forum de Acará Disco, Fórum de Peixes, Fórum de Guppy
Amor de Peixe - Venda de Peixes, Venda de Guppy, Aquarios e Acará Disco


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good info, just glad it doesn't matter to me how my babies turn out. It's hurting my head trying to read it, lol.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy Crap!!! Punnet Squares much!!!


----------

